

CompSci 101 - Big-O notation - recurser
http://recursive-design.com/blog/2010/12/07/comp-sci-101-big-o-notation/

======
spectre
While a good description of Big O notation in relation to time he doesn't
mention that Big O notation is also used in relation to other factors such as
memory.

~~~
recurser
Thanks for the feedback - I've updated the post to reflect the fact that it
only relates to runtime.

~~~
spectre
Keep up the good work I look forward to your next article.

